# Neofinetia falcata Soubiryu



## Erythrone (Aug 30, 2015)

A fantastic variety


Neofinetia falcata Soubiryu web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Neofinetia falcata Soubiryu 2 web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Neofinetia falcata Soubiryu 1 web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 30, 2015)

Very nice! Well-bloomed.


----------



## Marco (Aug 30, 2015)

I love this one. Makes you do a double take with the thought of "that didn't look like a normal neo flower"


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 30, 2015)

Lanmark said:


> Very nice! Well-bloomed.



I just hope it will have more fans someday... and make more flowering stalks!


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Aug 30, 2015)

I have a couple of Soubiryu	双尾龍 and it seems my two plants grow lots of roots and lots of leaves and blooms regularly but they haven't turned their energy towards growing fans. A Neo friend of mine advised me to cut the spike off...but I love the blooms too much!

Very nice flowers.


----------



## theshatterings (Aug 30, 2015)

Beautiful blooms and photos!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 30, 2015)

I kind of like how the freaky they are.
Two spurs and split lip. 

These are by division I guess? in order to maintain that funky feature?
Where do you get your neos??


----------



## Justin (Aug 30, 2015)

try new world orchids.

Erythrone nice neo's! insipiring pics!


----------



## abax (Aug 30, 2015)

Lovely and fragrant too, I bet.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 31, 2015)

MattWoelfsen said:


> A Neo friend of mine advised me to cut the spike off...but I love the blooms too much!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 31, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I kind of like how the freaky they are.
> Two spurs and split lip.
> 
> These are by division I guess? in order to maintain that funky feature?
> Where do you get your neos??



This one is from Orchids Limited (I think)... And yes I think it is a division. I I bought also many of them from Flora Peculia and Tropical Garden (Canada) and semetimes from other growers.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 31, 2015)

Justin said:


> try new world orchids.
> 
> Erythrone nice neo's! insipiring pics!



Thanks!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 31, 2015)

I have looked at the neo list of Orchid Limited before. Some nice plants, although I have not bought any from them yet.


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 31, 2015)

Erythrone said:


> I just hope it will have more fans someday... and make more flowering stalks!



It could grow more fans, but this variety isn't prone to doing so very often. It will likely take a few to several years of excellent culture before it decides to sprout another growth alongside the original plant. Your patience and longevity are required here.

I wonder if anyone has ever tried applying Phal keiki paste to stimulate a new growth.  I also wonder whether or not it would harm the plant.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 31, 2015)

Never heard about keiki paste on Neof. Could be interesting to try on a common straight Neof...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 31, 2015)

Nice photos of one of my favorites. I have the same issue with this form - it doesn't make new fans, acting like a "true" Vanda. I don't know that cutting emerging spikes will help or not, but that is an interesting idea. Other Neo varieties are similar in growth habit, for example Hanamatoi. Once the fan reaches flowering size it blooms readily, but produces few or no new fans. That's why such types remain rare and expensive. What's odd is I have a Kibana that does the same thing, flowering sometimes in both spring and fall, but never producing a new fan.


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 31, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nice photos of one of my favorites. I have the same issue with this form - it doesn't make new fans, acting like a "true" Vanda. I don't know that cutting emerging spikes will help or not, but that is an interesting idea. Other Neo varieties are similar in growth habit, for example Hanamatoi. Once the fan reaches flowering size it blooms readily, but produces few or no new fans. That's why such types remain rare and expensive. What's odd is I have a Kibana that does the same thing, flowering sometimes in both spring and fall, but never producing a new fan.



I'm so envious of your Hanamtoi! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 31, 2015)

That is very sweet.


----------



## Marco (Sep 1, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I have looked at the neo list of Orchid Limited before. Some nice plants, although I have not bought any from them yet.



http://newworldorchids.com/shop/sobiryu/

Kristen is still taking pre-orders oke:. I just picked something up for silva. should be 10% off pre-orders


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 2, 2015)

Lanmark said:


> I'm so envious of your Hanamtoi! :clap:



Ah, sadly, it isn't mine. In the local area I've only seen two plants, that beauty in my last video, and a smaller plant which is a division of it. Neither is for sale. A single fan, even now, would be around $1000+ here - if someone would part with it. I don't even know if anyone has it outside of Japan.


----------



## myxodex (Sep 2, 2015)

Nice flowers of an interesting variety, thanks for posting. From numerous photos I've seen of Soubiryu one thing I remember is that apart from the interesting flowers it also generally has a nice neat or elegant growth form. Another variety that usually seems to come in an appealing growth form is Ononokomachi although it's "flowers ?" are not interesting for me.

Good luck with the fans.


----------



## naoki (Sep 2, 2015)

myxodex said:


> Nice flowers of an interesting variety, thanks for posting. From numerous photos I've seen of Soubiryu one thing I remember is that apart from the interesting flowers it also generally has a nice neat or elegant growth form. Another variety that usually seems to come in an appealing growth form is Ononokomachi although it's "flowers ?" are not interesting for me.
> 
> Good luck with the fans.



Ononokomachi is a witty name for this variety! She is rumored to be one of the most beautiful lady (around 1100 years ago), but most paintings of her is from the back, and nobody knows her face.


----------

